# tournaments at swamp house



## SkintBack (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know if they are having them this year and when do they start


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish there was an inshore/saltwater tournament out of there....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Log a load is coming up. Cant remember when?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Log a load is on Tensaw now. It's April 13th


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Really? Well hell that explains why I have only seen one flyer?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah - they moved it Live Oak Landing in Stockton. You can still register at A-1 Accessories in Cantonment and I think you can register online now.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Log A Load*

The log a load tournament is April 13, 2013 on Tensaw River out of Live Oak Landing.

http://www.active.com/outdoors-tournament/stockton-al/log-a-load-for-kids-bass-tournament-2013

Flyer attached.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so anybody know of any tourneys out of swamp house, or smiths, like the op asked ???? I'd like to know also, even if its cookie jar.....


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

the tournaments out of the swamphouse they did last year from 5-8 is proble not gana happen this yr..im friends with the guy that put them on last yr an he got a job out of town...but if yall find someone to put them on at some point post on here an we can pass the word.


----------

